
Forget Wall Street – Silicon Valley Is the New Political Power in Washington - elsewhen
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/03/silicon-valley-politics-lobbying-washington
======
CalChris
SV spends a lot of lobbying money in Washington with little to show for it.
Maybe you can classify this under _new_. But Wall Street gets what Wall Street
wants. The defense industry gets what it wants. SV hasn't reached that.

